# Tell me your happy ending stories about spotting after getting a BFP



## milletpuff (Jul 4, 2008)

I know that some cramping and some spotting can be normal, I know that if you have both it more likely that it's not good news.

I started lightly spotting at 11 DPO for about an hour that evening and an hour last night (12 DPO), negative pregnancy tests. I got a BFP this morning at 13 DPO, but have been spotting non-stop and it gets heavier at times. It might even be light flow? I am wearing a pantyliner and there's a few drops of blood maybe? I got a beta & progesterone and will have the results in a few hours.

Can you tell me your stories of spotting/bleeding early on that ended up OK please? I'm scared and sad. We've been trying for over a year and had an early loss our first cycle. I want this baby to stick around, it's so loved already.

Thanks


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

May I ask if it is brown, pink or bright red spotting?


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

When I was, I don't know, about 6 weeks along I stood up after laying on the couch and felt a gush down my legs...I rushed into the bathroom to be greeted with bright red blood all over my pants.
At my 8 week ultrasound they said it was because he implanted on a blood vessel...

He's almost 15 months and playing happily at the moment.


----------



## milletpuff (Jul 4, 2008)

Mae, forgot to add that detail, it's pink/red unfortunately.

Thank you AFWife! Did you just have a gush? Or was it continuous? How scary!


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Pregnancy #2: I took a pregnancy test on May 21. Negative. I had some red bleeding a week or so later that was exactly like a period, only shorter. On a whim, I took another pregnancy test another week or so after that and it was positive. EDD was March 5, I think. OB didn't believe my EDD based on my LMP, so he ordered an ultrasound for dates. I was three months pregnant, due January 27. That "period" was bleeding during pregnancy and it was definitely _red_.

Pregnancy #5: Took a test on CD 30, BFP (faint, but it was there). Bleeding started later that day along with severe cramps. In a panic I called my OB although I don't know what it was I thought they would do for me if I was miscarrying at 2w pregnant. The bleeding continued for several days like another short period but this time there were terrible cramps that weren't present during my second pregnancy. I had a series of blood tests to check hormone levels and the OB was not hopeful based on the results. He agreed to an ultrasound...radiologist said I was 7w pregnant and with no heartbeat visible, she said it was fetal demise and my OB called to schedule a D&C. I demanded a second ultrasound and two weeks later, when I was ACTUALLY 7w pregnant based on my charts, there was a little but strong heartbeat.

ETA: Both of the girls that resulted from those pregnancies are currently alive and well. And cute. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milletpuff* 
Mae, forgot to add that detail, it's pink/red unfortunately.

Thank you AFWife! Did you just have a gush? Or was it continuous? How scary!

A small gush. Like it had been collecting and then rushed out when I stood up...it was light after that and pink the next day when I wiped.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Its not necessarily worse... but if I am going to go through the trouble of linking you to a bunch of threads of ladies that had the same that turned out fine, its important. That way you cant say... well they had brown and mines red!









I know not all of these will be quite as early as you but I will try to post with any relevant info -
9 weeks, bright red spotting, ultrasound showed heartbeat
15 weeks, red spotting, recently found out its a girl (this thread was from over a month ago)
some bright red spotting just after her bfp
little bit of red spotting in her 5th week
Gushing bright red blood at 11w... totally fine
pretty serious bleeding at something like 3 months or so
some pink spotting (shes due around when I am ^_^)
another red bleeding from SCH
a little red bleeding at what would have been right around 3 months
Red spotting at 6w

I do not suggest you do a similar search though... let ladies who arent worried about it find you the best-case-scenarios!


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Its not necessarily worse... but if I am going to go through the trouble of linking you to a bunch of threads of ladies that had the same that turned out fine, its important. That way you cant say... well they had brown and mines red!

Wow, you are the greatest!!! I hope you are around if I ever have a question like that, because i refuse to search in case it's scary.


----------



## milletpuff (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Mae!!!









That's soooo perfect - I know that there have been threads like that but yeah, no way I was going to go searching for them. Thank you so much!

Should have my beta results in the next half hour.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I really think we need a "I spotted and it was okay" sticky or something...


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

This pregnancy I had crazy red bleeding with clots and cramping from weeks 6-12ish. Right this second I'm in L&D, gown and all, killing time waiting for OB to show up and turn my stubbon, healthy, 37-38 week baby boy!


----------



## milletpuff (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, a sticky would be super!

Ugh. Beta is 7. SEVEN! I'm 13 DPO. Progesterone results won't be back until tomorrow. I don't have the best feeling about this. But I'll get the second beta thurs anyway.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay...

DS1: From weeks 9-11 I bled brown HEAVILY, I mean I needed to wear heavy pads to soak it up! We never found out why it was happening and I kept having great u/s's and it just went away.









DS2: Around 5 weeks I had gushes of bright RED blood, and I just knew it was over. I kept bleeding, and eventually the bleeding turned to dark brown, then light brown, then light pink. Bleeding lasted until about week 7.

Both boys are happy and healthy and sleeping in their bed/crib right now!!!


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, beta values have to start somewhere.... at some point, every pregnant woman has a beta of 7. or 4.

Are you charting, which is why you are sure you are 13dpo? you could be a day or two earlier than you think....I've charted for a while and sometimes I can still be a day or two off.

I'm going to say you are just having implantation spotting and you have a nice doubling beta in a few days. Ok?


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

I was about 7 weeks pregnant with my first, when, while camping in the mountains, I had bleeding when I went to the bathroom. Bright red, first day of period-type bleeding. Terrified, I found a payphone and called my OB 3000 miles away, who of course told me to go to the local ER. Which happened to be over an hour away down a twisty mountain road.

Got there, had an u/s which showed baby's heartbeating just fine. Doc had "no idea" what the bleeding was, but put me on bedrest for the rest of my vacation.

She was born at 34 weeks for no known reason, but I don't think it was related to the early bleeding.

That baby is 13 years old now, a beautiful, smart, talented, PITA teenager.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

When I was 8 wks along with #2 I was having sex with dh and when we were done, I got up and gushed out some blood, went pee had more blood and rushed to the ER. There I had an u/s that showed an 8 week fetus with a very strong heartbeat. I thought I was actually like 16 wks along so.. I was really surprised to be told I was only 8 weeks. Anyway.. I had the gush and that was it. I was told it was implantation bleeding... I was surprised that could happen so many weeks in but all was well. He's currently 11 and ornery as all get out.









Oh... and it was bright red bleeding.


----------



## milletpuff (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for all these great stories! It's so nice to hear! I'm feeling pretty OK right now, even though I'm still bleeding a little. There's nothing I can do, right?

finnegansmom, my thermometer broke mid-cycle so I'm going off positive OPK, ov pain and CM. I have charted for almost 2 years, and I generally have a temp shift and O 2 days after a positive OPK, so that's where I'm pinning O. If it was earlier, well that's worse, and I don't think it could be later, but it's totally possible.

I'm really hoping for a nice doubling number. If nothing else, this is a new donor that is a known friend and I'm really excited about making a baby with his goods, so at least I know that his sperm can get me pregnant.

It's weird to say but even though this may be over in a day or a week or whatever, I am *still* loving every precious second of being prenant right now.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I spotted brown blood while pregnant with DS once, and pinkish brown blood twice with this pregnancy (I'm 14 weeks).

I had one miscarriage (blighted ovum) and did not spot.


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Another bleeder here... I had red, brown and every shade in between from about 6 to 10 weeks. Being a two time PAL mama I was very anxious about it but ultrasounds consistently showed a heartbeat and eventually it just tapered off and stopped. My OB chalked it up to "sensitive cervix" and I am now the proud mama of a beautiful, one month old daughter.

My advice is to try and be hopeful and happy, easier said than done I know but from what I've read bleeding is much more common than one would think. At this moment you are pregnant, enjoy as long as you can... Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I had spottin with both pregnancies-my first is almost 2 and I'm 35 weeks pregnant. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## PrettyHippie (Oct 8, 2009)

OH man, this happened to me with DD1. I was at what we later found out to be 9 weeks when I stood up off the couch one Sunday afternoon and had a huge goosh run down my legs. I looked down my sweats and there was bright red blood everywhere. DH and I rushed to the ER terrified we were loosing another baby as we had lost our very first a few months earlier. I never had any real cramping though. I actually soaked through whatever they put under me in the hospital bed and got blood all over the sheets. After all was said and done, there she was totally fine. A 9 week healthy baby on the screen. I almost couldn't believe it. They could not find a reason for the bleeding though. I saw my normal OB the next day and many times over the next two weeks as I had bleeding attacks a handful of times over those two weeks. She did an U/S at each visit to check things out and each time she was kicking around happy as could be. At the last U/S she finally found the issue...a subchorrionic bleed that had stayed small enough to stay hidden for a bit. Hard to believe something that small could cause so much bleeding! The bleeding just suddenly quit during week 11. That tiny little baby just turned 2 last week and she's happy and healthy as can be. Best of luck to you!


----------



## DaisyMae08 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm about 13 weeks and last night had a gush of red blood that sent us running to the ER. It immediately started tapering off and today is pretty well gone. After 5 hours of torturous waiting I had an u/s and everything is fine. My bloodwork matched the age/size of the fetus which was happily swimming around with a strong heartbeat. They have no idea what caused it.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I had bleeding with this pregnancy from week 6 to about week 19. Heavy, red, clots, the works. But here I am, 35 weeks and counting. Best guess is the placenta ruptured a blood vessel when implanting, so I was just going to bleed until that healed up. I think the first rush/gush might have been a lost twin, but only because it was so heavy, dark, and clotted, and twins/triplets run in my family but this little one is a single.

I know how terrible it is, and how scary. Sending you sticky baby vibes.


----------



## trimestersdoula (Dec 13, 2007)

I had 2 bouts of spotting with my first pregnancy. The second time I spotted, I woke up in the middle of the night and had to go to the bathroom. I stood up and out came pink blood. DH phoned up to the hospital and the nurse there told him to tell me to put my feet up and rest but I was probably miscarrying. We didn't really know any better and believed her. We stayed up all night saying goodbye to our baby...............who is now 20 months old!!!

Fast forward to our second pregnancy. I had surgery to remove my gall bladder. They did a blood test to make sure I wasn't pregnant. Nope, not pregnant. A week later, I woke up and was bleeding lightly. I was thinking oh good, got my period now we can start trying for a baby. Then it stopped! Somethings not right. My periods don't just stop half a day after getting them. Took a pregnancy test and it came up positive right away. I am now almost 34 weeks pregnant


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Found this recent thread while searching for info about spotting.

I'm 4w2d, and beginning to spot light brown/pinkish. This is how my m/c started.


----------

